# Road tolls and parking fees aroud the world



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Car ownership in Singapore is low, due to the exorbitant cost to buy one (note that Singapore has one of the highest cost of living in the developed world, so a paycheck doesn't stretch as far as elsewhere). But those who do own a car appear to use it a lot, the average annual mileage on a Singapore car is quite high (I believe close to 20,000 km).


----------



## bogdymol (Feb 4, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> But those who do own a car appear to use it a lot, the average annual mileage on a Singapore car is quite high (I believe close to 20,000 km).


That's quite a lot considering that you can cross the country in 50 km.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Car ownership in Singapore is low, due to the exorbitant cost to buy one (


Can't they import from neighbouring Malaysia?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

You probably can, but you need to bid for a certificate of entitlement to own one. Just like importing a € 10.000 cheaper car from Germany doesn't circumvent the car purchase tax in the Netherlands.


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Believe it or not, Singapore is one of the developed country that doesnt have much traffic jams. Thanks to our Smart Certificate of Entitlement System that limit the number of new cars in the road and also giving a lease of 10 years to car owners. 

No one own a car in Singapore, they all borrow it for 10 years


----------



## John Maynard (Oct 1, 2013)

WingWing said:


> No one own a car in Singapore, they all borrow it for 10 years


Oh yes, and they pay twice the price of a new car in Europe, just to borrow it :nuts:.


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

John Maynard said:


> Oh yes, and they pay twice the price of a new car in Europe, just to borrow it :nuts:.


Maybe more haha

A brand new toyota camry would have cost usd150k.

Dont think in europe cost that much. Maybe 3-4 folds haha


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Even Vin Diesel and the Fast & Furious hollywood actors were shocked by this.

Most especially when they heard that buying a Prius in Singapore is more expensive than buying a BMW 7 series in Europe :nuts::lol:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Blackraven said:


> Even Vin Diesel and the Fast & Furious hollywood actors were shocked by this.
> 
> Most especially when they heard that buying a Prius in Singapore is more expensive than buying a BMW 7 series in Europe :nuts::lol:


well, Prius in Denmark is not that far by price from BMW 7er in Germany neither


----------



## Kanadzie (Jan 3, 2014)

Blackraven said:


> Even Vin Diesel and the Fast & Furious hollywood actors were shocked by this.
> 
> Most especially when they heard that buying a Prius in Singapore is more expensive than buying a BMW 7 series in Europe :nuts::lol:


And a 760Li in America costs less than a... maybe a Vespa in Singapore


----------



## AsHalt (Nov 8, 2013)

Kanadzie said:


> And a 760Li in America costs less than a... maybe a Vespa in Singapore


Even so, after the recent changes, the cost should be much much cheaper. Since the Govt changed the period of the COE bidding from the previous 6mth to the present 3mth (since February)
In addition ,the owners of older vehicles are adviced to trade in their vehicles ,for a newer one. The leftover COE period is brought over automatically.


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

*Ferry Prices and Bridge Tolls to and from Scandinavia*

I am planning for the itinerary of a two-week car trip from Finland to the Netherlands and back. Crossing the seas is an interesting optimization game across time, money and driving kilometers. This time, the idea is to minimize the time used in Sweden and Denmark during the outbound leg. 

A one-way ferry ticket Helsinki-Stockholm for two persons in a decent cabin plus the car costs 119 eur. The overnight trip takes 17.5 hours, and the vessel is a real cruising ship. It is pretty cheap compared to the Helsinborg-Helsingør+Rødby-Puttgarden crossings (20+45 minutes), 135 eur. Instead of the HH+RP ferries, I could take the bridges for 84 eur plus 200 km extra driving.

Usually, I take the Turku-Stockholm ferry, because it arrives in Stockholm as early as at 06:10 in the morning, thus leaving the whole day for driving.

The direct ferry Helsinki-Travemünde takes 27.5 hours. It saves 850 kilometers of driving, but the price tag is high: 500-600 eur one way. 

The cheapest crossing to Germany is the Trelleborg-Sassnitz service: 38 eur. For this trip, the T-S route is unlikely to be taken, because Sassnitz is in the east, thus adding kilometers. If I were travelling to Berlin, that would be the choice.

The Gothenburg-Frederikshavn service costs 80 eur or more. The crossing time is 3.5 hours. The time tables make it necessary to stay in the hotel somewhere in the Aalborg area, thus making the plan to drive from Stockholm to Leiden in two days somewhat challenging.

The night ferries Gothenburg-Kiel, Trelleborg-Rostock, and Trelleborg-Travemünde are quite expensive: 340, 214, and 230 eur, respective, in a decent cabin. The saving in hotel costs and driving do not necessarily justify the price.


----------

